
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF - REMOTE

Rate 20-30 US Dollars Per Hour - 20+ hours per week preference for fulltime
dedicated candidates.

Required Skills ---------------

    
    
      - python  - git  - aws (some experience with any set of users)
      - network programming experience aka not web/rest
      - intermediate to advance linux skills
      - Jenkins or other continous integration system
      - programming in atleast 1 compiled language (Java, C, C++ ...)
      - experience with atleast 1 open source project contributions (can be just a bug fix on the low end)
      - experience with test driven development and unit testing
    

Nice to have Skills -------------------

    
    
      - aws lambda, twisted or other async framework (reactor pattern) non-blocking io, erlang/elixir, creating packages
    

Expectations -------------------------------------------

    
    
      - Ability to get on a call atleast 3 times a week between 8am-10am PT
    

steve at stevemorin.com

~~~
RickS
You're getting downvoted for the low rate, but I think you deserve thanks.

You're one of the only "hiring" posts with a rate range listed. That's useful
information, and appreciated. Let the expensive people filter themselves out.
Nothing worse than going through a bunch of back and forth only to find out
there's a numbers mismatch that could have been prevented if everybody was
upfront.

------
tedmiston
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Cincinnati, OH

Startup software engineer recently turned one-man dev shop. My expertise is in
creating web apps & APIs for startups and entrepreneurs. I'm very, very good
with Python and Django. You can find tech I've worked with in my Stack
Overflow CV [1] or AngelList (see Skills) [2], and my general background on
LinkedIn [3].

\- I've done engineering work for startups in three top tier accelerators

\- I'm in the Top 15% of Software Developers on Stack Overflow for 2016 [4]

I can also help you refactor, debug, make simple things like front-end sites
quickly, etc. I'm particularly interested in one-off or short-term projects.
In the ballpark of 5–10 hours per week is a good fit. Happy to chat about
anything though.

Web - [http://www.edmistonsoftware.com](http://www.edmistonsoftware.com)
[https://www.tedmiston.com](https://www.tedmiston.com)

Email - in profile (mention HN)

[1]: [http://stackoverflow.com/cv/taylor](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/taylor)

[2]: [https://angel.co/taylor](https://angel.co/taylor)

[3]:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tedmiston](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tedmiston)

[4]:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/149428/tedmiston?tab=profile](http://stackoverflow.com/users/149428/tedmiston?tab=profile)

 _—Taylor_

------
pembrokestudio
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

Need an Android app? Already have an awesome iOS app? We can help.

We take your iOS app and prepare everything you need to port it to Android in
just a few short weeks, then we’ll handle development from the first line of
code to first app download, or assist you and your team as you build
everything yourselves.

Drop us a line at nick@pembroke.studio and we’ll begin porting your iOS app to
Android as quickly as possible. We only take on 4 projects per month, and our
next available engagement is Monday, November 14th.

Not ready to get started, but still have some questions about porting to
Android? Schedule a call with us at this link
[https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/](https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/)

Site: [http://pembroke.studio/](http://pembroke.studio/) Email:
nick@pembroke.studio Keywords: Android, iOS port, porting, mobile,
development, design, UX, product, remote, iPhone, native

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK - Remote, USA based.

I am a full stack software engineer. I currently specialize in iOS using
Swift, but I also have many Ruby on Rails and Angular.js projects under my
belt.

Linked In:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/grigoriykerzhner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/grigoriykerzhner)
Portfolio: [http://gregkerzhner.com/](http://gregkerzhner.com/)

Apps: \- [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rivals.com-
no.-1-authority/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rivals.com-
no.-1-authority/id1069511855?mt=8) (I was the lead developer for 1 year) \-
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/endogo/id1006078182?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/endogo/id1006078182?mt=8)
(Sole developer)

Gmail email address: gregkerzhner

------
kiahosseini7
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tehran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Tehnologies: Python Django (Expert), JavaScript, Coffeescript, VB,C#, ASP.NET
MVC, MySQL, MongoDB, MS SQL Server, PostgreSQL, SQLite, Microsoft Access
jQuery, Less, SASS, HTML5 & CSS3 Experienced OS: Ubuntu (main), Windows,
CentOS (server) System Administration: Ubuntu, CentOS, Windows Server, Apache,
IIS, Nginx, Mail Server Security & Config Django Deployment, DB Clustering,
Backup, Maintenance, Security SVN Client, SVN Server, Git, Github, Gitlab,
Trac

Blog: [https://kiahosseini.github.io/](https://kiahosseini.github.io/)

Resume PDF:
[https://kiahosseini.github.io/assets/file/resume.pdf](https://kiahosseini.github.io/assets/file/resume.pdf)

Resume HTML:
[https://kiahosseini.github.io/pages/resume/](https://kiahosseini.github.io/pages/resume/)

Email: kia.hosseini7@gmail.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable.

I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine learning. I have
minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's harder than
basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails),
Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
rd17
SEEKING WORK

Location: Earth

Remote: yes

Technologies: React, Redux, WebPack, ES6, NGINX, Node.js, Python, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Docker, scikit-learn

Résumé/CV: [http://rd17dev.com](http://rd17dev.com)

Email: hello@rd17dev.com

\---------------

We create bespoke software to suite specific needs of our customers with the
latest techs.

The systems like banking antifraud or intellectual loans verification.

Since our projects are really complicated we do a lot of research in fields
like computer-vision and data-science.

We're not afraid of big (very big) data or complicated dataflow, actually it's
what we like most.

Our team is top-level software engineers and researches with great experience.

We provide our customers with full-cycle research, development and support.

Visit our landing-page at [http://rd17dev.com](http://rd17dev.com), or drop us
an email to hello@rd17dev.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the changes
needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging sites, Continuous Integration and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org). Contact sw@seanw.org for more
details.

------
ollytomdesigns
SEEKING WORK - Freelance App Designer, Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

I'm Olly a digital product designer specialising in UX/UI app design for
native mobile iOS, Android and web apps. I work with you to design the right
things, for the right people, at the right time.

I've been designing for digital experiences since 2007 working with a range of
clients from start-ups to multi-nationals. I love getting stuck into exciting
design challenges, uncovering user behaviours and creatively problem solving
to deliver simple and delightful experiences that people truly love. I pride
myself on providing value-driven, thoughtful and detailed UX/UI design.

Website/Portfolio: www.ollythomas-designs.com

Email: ollythomasdesigns@gmail.com

Phone: +44(0)7810787512

~~~
ollytomdesigns
Portfolio > [http://www.ollythomas-designs.com](http://www.ollythomas-
designs.com)

------
ibejoeb
SEEKING WORK: remote, travel, new york, los angeles

Full-stack generalist with several acquisitions behind me, as well as both
corporate and government experience.

I do green-fields development, troubleshooting, database design and
performance tuning, data and infrastructure migration,

I particularly want to troubleshoot systems that are underperforming, e.g., by
exhibiting incorrect behavior or poor performance. I like sorting through an
existing codebase.

Key tech: Python, Django, Java, Spring, PostgreSQL, Oracle, JavaScript,
Angular, React, Elm, and others.

Additionally, I am a recognized expert in certain areas of financial
reporting, corporate accounting, and tax.

Day, week, and month rates available. Retainers available for some services. I
do pro bono work toward select causes.

------
danielfrese
SEEKING FREELANCER | Pexels | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE, VISA | Senior Frontend
(React) Engineer | Full-Time

We are looking for a senior React developer who can help us build a new
product. Freelancer or employment. Our current product has millions of monthly
users, is growing fast and most people in the web dev and design community
know and love us.

More information here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aerfu5BBPwzcgehL6dsqwf-F...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aerfu5BBPwzcgehL6dsqwf-
FGKN2Mfxun6qpPkjj3mc/edit?usp=sharing)

Email us at jobs@pexels.com

------
olivierD
SEEKING WORK - South of France - remote, occasional travel ok. I 'm a CTO for
your iPhone/iPad project - Unlike other developer, I'm project manager and a
developer, so i can ensure that your application project is doable, stays on
track and stays within scope.

My latest project include Fluke Connect, TenStat, podtrack.io. You can learn
more about me at [http://www.mobdesignapps.fr](http://www.mobdesignapps.fr),
but here is a snippet:

Through years of experience working for others (Microsoft, Texas Instruments,
Real Networks, Dogfish Software), I learned from the best what it takes to
create a quality app. Over the years, I have learned that you need good
technical skills as well as good design skills, good communication skills,
good organization and an eye for detail. All those are skilled that I honed
over the last 15 years as I have worked in the software industry in different
roles: iPhone/iPad developer, User Experience Designer and Program Manager.

If you work with me, I'll bring all that experience to your project to ensure
that your idea comes to life.

Other who have worked with me have appreciated my ability to distill complex
problem to manageable concept, my pragmatism, my eye for detail and my
critical thinking.

On a personal side, you can talk to me about rock climbing, technology,
podcasting, location independent lifestyle and we'll probably be talking for a
while.

------
turtleofdeath
SEEKING WORK - Anaheim Hills, California - Remote

Location: Anaheim Hills, Anaheim, CA

Remote: Yes

Contact: scottmweaver / at / (Google mail)

CV/Resume: Available upon request

Full Stack Developer with expertise in Magento / WordPress back-end
development and integration with front-ends in Backbone.js and ReactJS. I've
worked with PHP for over 15 years. Most recently, I've worked with a team to
successfully integrate ReactJS front-end with WordPress REST API. In the past,
I've worked with multiple Fortune 500 companies (on development teams, both
onshore and offshore) to improve load times and increase the bottom line.

Technology: PHP5 (expert), NodeJS, ReactJS, Backbone.js, Python, Ruby,
JavaScript, CSS, HTML5, XML, JSON, BASH / BASH Scripting

\- [https://github.com/tdlm](https://github.com/tdlm)

\-
[http://stackexchange.com/users/1098787/tdlm?tab=accounts](http://stackexchange.com/users/1098787/tdlm?tab=accounts)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottmw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottmw)

\- [https://www.codewars.com/users/tdlm](https://www.codewars.com/users/tdlm)

\- [http://scottmw.com](http://scottmw.com)

------
akeelm
SEEKING WORK Fullstack developer (predominantly web, but have created
desktop/mobile apps too)

Location: Currently in Mexico, British Citizen (London), returning to UK in
December

Remote: Yes

What I offer: I can take a concept and develop it into a working idea
(confident designing UI), or I can take a well spec'd requirement and develop
it to exacting requirements.

I can also work on existing code bases, whether you have documentation or not
and fix it or add further developments. I am also a specialist in performance
tuning. If you have a problem with speed, drop me a line.

Tech skills: ASP.NET MVC, C#, VB.NET, ASP Classic, Entity Framework, SQL
Server, CSS/LESS/SASS, Front-end frameworks (Bootstrap, Knockout.js, React),
Javascript / jQuery, TDD (Test Driven Development) and performance tuning
(databases / code). I also have experience with SEO, WordPress, PHP, Android,
SSIS, SSRS, SharePoint and other technologies. Experience with various source
control - Git, TFS, VSS and SVN.

Portfolio: [http://akeel.co.uk](http://akeel.co.uk) Github:
[https://github.com/akeelm](https://github.com/akeelm) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/akeel-
mughal-669b4b13](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akeel-mughal-669b4b13) Email:
contact@akeel.co.uk

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.
Happy to work on my own or as part of a team.

I work a lot with Python (Django) and Javascript (React, React Native, D3.JS)
to build rich client browser based and mobile apps. I also do hardware based
projects, I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on various micro
controllers and Arduino development.

I build interactive web-based data visualisations (usually with D3.JS), there
are some examples at [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk). A
visualisation I built for Pluralsight just went live at
[https://learn.pluralsight.com/resource/all-the-
courses](https://learn.pluralsight.com/resource/all-the-courses)

I have been working React Native quite a lot since its release last year and
have a couple of apps in the app store with more coming soon.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm a long-time Java developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as
well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've mainly been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL
databases. Among other things, many of these applications make of use complex
data analysis and data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js).

I help companies with the quality and knowledge transfer aspects of software
development: Testing (both front-end using tools like Protractor and back-end
with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK - Lisbon, Portugal or Remote

Full-stack web developer specialized in Python (Flask and Django) with 10+
years of experience on software development.

I have a PhD and published work in statistical Natural Language Processing, so
am also looking for interesting opportunities on NLP. I have experience as
teacher, so if you need one-to-one consulting or mentoring on any of these
subjects (software architecture and development, web development, NLP,
programming, algorithms, data processing, developing with Python, C, Java,
others?), I'm used to make complex things seem simple.

I'm currently bootstrapping my own software company
([http://flatangle.com](http://flatangle.com)) with an online product
([http://elements.flatangle.com/](http://elements.flatangle.com/)) and an
Android application
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle.charts)).
I have experience on designing application architectures including
implementing and releasing working products.

You can check my personal website for more information,
[http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/) or my github accounts:
[https://github.com/joaoventura/](https://github.com/joaoventura/) and
[https://github.com/flatangle/](https://github.com/flatangle/).

------
famolus
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only, Travel Possible (Based in Thailand)

We are a 2-person team (couple team) with CS background. Our focus is on
front-end development and UI design.

\- Prior to starting an agency together, we have been freelancing with
startups remotely and one of us also has experience freelancing with Bizzy (YC
S15)

\- Both went to Make School (YC W12) in San Francisco

\- One of our open source project has 774 stars on GitHub
([https://github.com/famolus/htpressablebutton](https://github.com/famolus/htpressablebutton))

Technologies: angular2, angularjs, objective-c, swift, ionic, gulp/grunt,
webpack, sass, scss, less, typescript, node.js, postcss, laravel, aws,
firebase, sketch, framer.js

\- Website: [https://famolus.com](https://famolus.com) (built w/ Angular 2 —
featured on sitesee.co & [http://ddtomorrow.com/famolus-site-design-
love](http://ddtomorrow.com/famolus-site-design-love))

\- Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/famolus](https://dribbble.com/famolus)

\- Github: [https://github.com/famolus](https://github.com/famolus)

\- Email: hn@famolus.com

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
dejv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, BASED IN EU

I am here to help with your Rails projects. New stuff or maintenance work.
(Upgrade to Rails 5 anyone? Increasing test coverage, bug fixing...)

15+ years of professional experience, worked on all kind of codebases from
MVPs to 20+ years old, mature, systems. Experience with wide range of
projects, from mobile apps, ERP to embedded systems. I do prefer solo work. I
am ok with some limited onsite work anywhere in EU.

Email me at davidfilip@gmail.com

------
owenversteeg
SEEKING WORK - Delft, Netherlands (30 min from Amsterdam) - Remote preferred -
travel possible

Experienced full stack web/app developer and very active in open source; I
mostly have experience with Javascript (front/backend), general web
development, and Android development. I also have UI/UX experience, and worked
as a designer for two years, so you can hire me to make an entire product. My
open-source projects are used by over 100,000 people in 200+ countries.

I do take on - and even prefer - small jobs, and I don't have a minimum.
Previous clients have even hired me for just a half an hour to find ways they
can optimize their site.

Native English speaker, and dual US/Dutch citizen, so I can work in all of
Europe and the US - the majority of the developed world - without any visas,
permits, etc etc. I live in probably the most central spot in Europe; I can be
in Rotterdam/the Hague within 15 minutes, London/Brussels within an hour, or
Paris/Berlin/Zurich/Copenhagen within two hours.

Take a look at my site [http://owenversteeg.com](http://owenversteeg.com) for
more info, or send me an email: me@owenversteeg.com

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - New York City/Brooklyn, NY - Remote Ok

Experienced full stack Ruby and Javascript developer with work history focused
on startups. Some big company (e.g. NY Times, Cleversafe), small business and
agency (ALLDAYEVERYDAY, Metarhythm) experience as well. Most of my experience
is with Rails and/or Angular but I've also worked with node.js, Ember.js,
Sinatra, Python/Django and D3.js. Not dev-ops per say but I have experience
managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, Rackspace and Heroku.

A lot of my projects have involved helping early stage startups get to an MVP
or build out features from an MVP. I've also done cleanup on projects when
another agency or developer was behind schedule and a project needed to ship
ASAP. I'm open to any project that sounds interesting, let's talk. Lots of
client facing experience, great at communicating with the business side. As
well as picking up the slack when design resources are short (mostly UX).

[https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

[http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. We are looking for clients who have
challenging projects and who have the time and money to prioritize quality
execution. Check out our portfolio at
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Check out our most
recent client project at [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com). Another
recent project:
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

~~~
martinko
> clients who have challenging projects and who have the time and money to
> prioritize quality execution

quite ironic, given the fact that your site (stratosphere.digital) crashed
firefox for me .. not even kidding.

~~~
finkin1
Thanks for letting me know! We pushed some changes earlier today that
evidently introduced a new bug.

------
nhance

      SEEKING WORK - Pennsylvania, USA - Remote only
      
      I'm the leader of a small team (there are 3 of us) with a long history in web development.
    
      Where I excel is in big picture development strategy through building re-usable pieces, laying one brick at a time. I can help lay a good base for your developing projects that will last for years, despite changes in technology and display incredible endurance on difficult challenges.
    
      I take a long-term strategic view and believe that I only win when you win. No bullshit shiny new tech, no getting lost in rabbit-holes following "the next big thing". The right tools, for the right job and a focus on the results.
    
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, Swift.
    
      Award-winning developer, with a small team behind me to help achieve even more.
    
      215-804-9408
      nhance@reenhanced.com
      
      P.S. While it has nothing to do with my work, I'm an avid endurance sports athlete and endurance motorsports racer. I seek difficult challenges too big to conquer. Let's do the impossible, together.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK // REMOTE preferred // based in Seattle area

Full-stack developer and mobile web specialist. I'm product-oriented with
extensive experience in getting a product from concept and design through
completion. Successful remote worker for over 10 years.

Skills: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, NodeJS, PHP, React, Express, MySQL,
building REST APIs, Cordova/PhoneGap, Wordpress, git

iOS and Android apps website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

[https://github.com/jimbergman](https://github.com/jimbergman)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jedbergman [at] gmail [dot] com or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
just_testing
SEEKING WORK Remote (Based in São Paulo, Brazil)

Stuff I'm Comfortable with:

Python, Data Analysis, Databases, Data Visualization, JavaScript, Open Data,
GIS, Scrapers, Linux Administration

CV: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume/](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume/)

Email: tiago@cappuccino.works

About: Generalist Programmer, Data Scientist and Bicycle Activist. 7+ years of
programming/data analysis/linux systems administration. I do mostly freelance
work and remote work these days.

Recent work includes:

\- Crawlers for opening public datasets in Brazil

\- Website for searching Freedom of Information Act requests in São Paulo

\- Website for public consultation on locations for semaphores for blind
people.

\- A website ([http://cappuccino.works](http://cappuccino.works)) on Data
Analysis using Open Data (and releasing all the code used as opensource), so
independent journalists in Brazil could do data-based reporting on important
issues. So far, the plan is working, I've worked with several news venues in
Brazil and even international NGOs, such as Transparency International.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoteric)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
jrmiddlet
SEEKING WORK, San Jose, Remote OK

\-----------------------------------------

Location: San Jose / Bay Area

Remote: Yes, I have worked remotely for a few companies and dealt with
timezone issues as well.

Willing to relocate: Sorry I recently moved.

Technologies: SQL, Java, Python, TCL, C#, JavaScript, CSS3, Angular JS,
Symfony, Flask

Résumé/CV:
[http://crikeyinc.com/files/jodi_middleton_cv.pdf](http://crikeyinc.com/files/jodi_middleton_cv.pdf)

Email: jodi@crikey.me

\-----------------------------------------

I am a passionate software engineer with nearly a decade of programming
experience. I have led large teams to deliver difficult, time constrained
projects and worked in the trenches of start ups. I am mostly a backend
developer but I hold my own at frontend development as well and have worked on
some interesting web and mobile based projects.

If you have a project you think my skill set will be of use for and you are
located in the bay area then let me buy you coffee to talk it over. Even if
you are not in the bay area then I am happy to Skype you to talk it over.

------
sudshekhar
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: generalist but with professional experience Python/Django, Java,
and Android

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudhanshu-
shekhar-0b152458](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudhanshu-shekhar-0b152458)

Email: sudshekhar02 [at] gmail [dot] com

1 year at @WalmartLabs as SDE, now working on startup. Comfortable with DS,
algo, basic ML, stats etc. Firm believer in TDD. Prefer backend/full-stack
work.

Recent Projects:

\- Cost based sourcing(params include distance, day delay, man power
available, item available etc) algorithm to decide the best DC for ship-to-
home orders, 95% test coverage, in use by SAMS club right now

\- Indoclinic(www.indoclinic.com)- sole dev, made doctor-patient booking site.
Patients can see doctor available times, book appointment, pay online, video
chat /message with doc at that time, buy medicines etc. Django based.

\- Sphinx facebook bot
([https://www.facebook.com/sphinxchatbot/](https://www.facebook.com/sphinxchatbot/))
: Vocab builder

------
pbnjay
SEEKING WORK

Location: Charlotte, NC or remote. Some on-site is ok.

Mobile, backend, analytics, and database developer with more than 10 years
experience.

Most backend and analytics projects right now I'm using Go or Python with a
splash of R as necessary. Postgres for large databases and sqlite when it's a
better fit.

For iOS I use Swift and/or Objective-C as needed (multiple years of experience
for both). A few years of Android projects and way too many years of Java
experience.

I've used and abused many of the services in AWS in addition to some docker
orchestration.

Github with some small public repos:
[https://github.com/pbnjay](https://github.com/pbnjay) I can send app store
links for 2 of the most recent iOS projects also, and describe some of the
architecture for e.g. a commercial IoT platform and other systems I've
recently built.

Happy to chat about any projects you have in mind! Some availability now, but
opening up more in December/January.

Jeremy - [https://stridatum.com](https://stridatum.com)

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK, Copenhagen, remote work / freelance

I work with Node/JavaScript, primarily ECMAScript 2015, some Python, Docker
and almost all services offered by AWS.

I used to spend my weekends in a server room back when I had eksperten.dk
(largest Scandinavian tech forum; sold it to IDG). My code is simple, clean
and while I mostly build backend services like API's, I also work with Angular
and am looking into React.

If you have slow services, I can optimize almost any service for speed and
stability, usually making it as fast as Google PageSpeed recommends.

I have experience from x.ai (2nd hire) when I lived in New York, and many
other startups, including my own: [https://lorem.tech](https://lorem.tech)

My experience is strongest in tech, but I also co-wrote a book about Twitter,
and have been in the web business since 1995, so I can assist on all aspects
of building a product.

I can build you a complete product, or focus on tech, and if needed pull in
more resources for design etc.

Reach out via jacob@webcom.dk, @webjay or +4542720871

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently available.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
shaftway
SEEKING WORK - Remote with occasional visits or SF (Moonlighting)

5 years of Android development at Google/Android team, 7 years of backend
processing in finance.

I haven't freelanced in 15 years, but I have done significant amounts of
remote work. Looking for projects I can at least discuss, to be able to build
a portfolio. Enough HTML and CSS to get by, but strong JavaScript. Most
experienced at building libraries and frameworks to leverage other teams, or
pipelines that work so well that you forget they exist. Focus is on building
fast and correct, with solid code that you won't regret later.

Java, Python, C#, SQL, NoSQL, Android, JavaScript, AppEngine, GApps scripting,
and lots of others.

paul.hen.freelancing@gmail.com

[1] Designed and authored GoogleApiClient
[https://developers.google.com/android/reference/com/google/a...](https://developers.google.com/android/reference/com/google/android/gms/common/api/GoogleApiClient)

------
lexi-mono
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance, with potential for on-site trips

Certified Xamarin developer here with mobile cross-platform experience in
everything from Xamarin.Forms to native. Designed, built and released iOS &
Android apps for multiple happy clients in the double digits.

Proficient in:

\- cross-platform development for various screen dimensions: smartphone,
watch, tv & tablet

\- MVVM architecture and adjacent libraries (MvvmCross, etc.)

\- connecting mobile apps to backend services via REST APIs

\- offline functionality, local storage (Sqlite, Realm, etc.) and syncing
strategies

\- authentication and sharing features using social APIs

\- error-proofing existing mobile apps with Xamarin Test Cloud and other
reporting tools

\- designing and implementing performance & optimization strategies

\- additional services around mobile apps: UI/UX, prototyping, server-side /
APIs work

Website: [http://crossplatform.io](http://crossplatform.io)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01](https://linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01)

Email: alexandra.marin01@gmail.com

------
benzesandbetter
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF/remote

Top-shelf Python developer with a proven track record for success. I've
provided development, support, and training for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs,
and federal agencies. Experience with multiple Python frameworks including
Django, Flask, and Pyramid. Excellent communicator, committed to providing
professional, responsive service. None of the amateur antics... You can expect
high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code. Capable,
conscientious, and consistent.

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/siebo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siebo)

[https://github.com/siebo](https://github.com/siebo)

[https://www.instagram.com/zentraal](https://www.instagram.com/zentraal)

Email: zentraal (at) gmail /dot/ com

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK Canada, Remote I'm a data scientist with more than 10 years
experience in machine learning and analytics. I focus on thorny problems for
business, the sort that IF they can be solved will move the needle in real
ways. Someone else may have tackled the problem and failed, or it just looks
too complex to even start. If you want to get in touch my email is in my
profile.

Some of the types of thingsI've done in the past:

    
    
      - Scored accounts for collections agencies. Improving collections by over 30%.
    
      - Built preventative fleet maintenance models, decreasing maintenance costs by 23%.
    
      - Built an application to optimally place physical sensors for a military security application.
    

Currently freelancing to bootstrapping a business.

Technical skills include: Deep learning, Machine learning, Operations
research, Python, Haskell, Mathematica, SQL, Tensorflow, Spark, GPGPU, GIS,
Big data, AWS, Devops, Agile/CI/CD, Git/HG, Postgres, Linux and others.

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2eOuC68](http://bit.ly/2eOuC68)

Email: nbolt@protonmail.com

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has typically led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is working with a small, experienced
development team to develop the 2.0 version of the software for an image-
guided brain surgery system.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and some sports
analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails,
R, Python, and more.

------
agentinbox
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote

Analytics Consultant For Web/Mobile Application

We are looking for a an analytics expert to help us plan for, structure, and
study our users' behavioral analytics. We are obsessed with the UX of our
application to make our product incredible for our users. We want to better
understand the behavior of users in our application.

You will be working with a top and well organized team and we will be able to
rapidly implement your ideas and solutions. We are extremely professional,
love to solve interesting problems, motivated, and an honest client.

We currently use Amplitude, and want to make sure we are able to have a
extract the appropriate insights from our platform. Our data is very organized
and structured in the platform currently, but we will expect you to understand
the application functionality and goals to better understand the analytic.

This role will is part time. We respect that you will work on other projects,
and will do our best to plan around your schedule.

Please contact us at team at agentinbox.com

------
solomone
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA or Remote Freelancer developer with a corporate
background. I've built large websites for Microsoft, Vevo, and MySpace. In my
freelance career I've done fullstack work from Swift/iOS/ObjC projects to
Angular/React/Redux/HTML5/Node/Mongo projects.

My last two iOS apps which can be found here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/id1018148249?mt=8) [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photofile-web-
image-browser/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photofile-web-image-
browser/id529010659?mt=8)

My last web project was a modern JS stack with React/Redux/Webpack/React-
router

Find me here: [http://lithe.net](http://lithe.net)

Solomon

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer can build your MVP in a turnkey way (requirements in,
working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Projects 1- to 6-months long with budgets ~US$15k-90k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 16 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2bNaXki](http://bit.ly/2bNaXki)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
[see my other post for updated email/resume]

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Want a free half-day design or engineering consultation? Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK

Website: [http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/)

Email: contact@qureshimedia.com

Weekly/Day rates available.

Qureshi Media is a software development service, combining top developers and
designers with gigs (INVITE ONLY IN NYC).

Services include: Full stack development: React, React Native, PHP, Node.js,
PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS, UX/UI prototyping for web and mobile.

Working with us is easy - if you’re based in NYC we are available to meet you
face to face. We’ve been in business for nine years so you’re in safe hands.

We focus on delivering quality custom software, delivered on demand.

We work using the Hollywood model so clients are not paying for partial or
under-resourced staff: the project is defined; the best team for the job is
assembled and it works together for precisely as long as is needed to complete
the project; then the team is disbanded. We work directly with clients, one on
one, using two-weekly sprints. Ask for our work samples.

------
k__
SEEKING WORK

Location: Stuttgart, Germany (REMOTE ONLY)

I'm looking for new projects starting January 2017

Software & UX Consultant

Mostly front end and UX.

Keywords: React/Redux, ExtJS4, Ember, CycleJS, Bootstrap, RxJS, Express, Koa,
Hapi, Nodejs, JavaScript, TypeScript, LiveScript, ES6, Leaflet, D3, Kanban,
Offline First, Progressive Web Apps.

Homepage (German): [http://kay.is/](http://kay.is/)

Developer Story:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/kay](http://stackoverflow.com/story/kay)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1016383/k](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1016383/k)

UX:
[http://ux.stackexchange.com/users/16373/k](http://ux.stackexchange.com/users/16373/k)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kay-is](https://github.com/kay-is)

Contact: k@kay.is

------
mightyiam
SEEKING WORK

I love functional programming, streams/observables, microservices and
interesting paradigms.

I produce no-compromise easy-to-understand, simple and mostly correct
JavaScript code.

I'm looking for freelance, remote, jobs.

I've been living and breathing computers since age 6 and I'm two years into
the programming profession. I have decent ecosystem, process, tooling and
language skills and can reliably do a lot of intern-level tasks, to a very
high standard. For example:

* Adopting a new code style on a repository * Modernizing code to use const, let, arrow functions, template strings, destructuring and so on * Updating dependencies * Those refactorings that stay in the 'ready' column for too long * Some other technical debt that seems like low turnover for an experienced developer * Maintaining open source projects

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mightyiam](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mightyiam)

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, React, Redux,
Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
azilnik
SEEKING WORK — NYC/Remote

    
    
      Remote: Yes
      Design: UI / UX, Research
      Engineering: Javascript, React, Redux, Node.js, AWS
      Contact: freelance@zilnik.com
    

We are a designer and developer with a penchant for creating products. We’ve
spent the last 6 months building an emoji-based pictionary bot over SMS, using
Node.js and Twilio. Text +1(513)360-4807 to start a game.

We put together an article describing our design process.
[https://chatbotsmagazine.com/usability-heuristics-for-
bots-7...](https://chatbotsmagazine.com/usability-heuristics-for-
bots-7075132d2c92)

We’ve worked with large organizations like Bloomberg, GE Healthcare, Venmo,
all the way to brand new startups in a variety of industries.

We’re looking for opportunities to work collaboratively on a project from
concept to execution. Design and development, and the intersection.

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

Discovery - Lets start with understanding your users and goals. Avoiding
incorrect assumptions will make sure your users are happy and make your
product a success.

UX Design - Using low-fidelity mockups and flow charts we will start our
visual journey and define the user flow for your product so that it is strong
and easy to use.

Prototyping - Making sure everything feels right. We will test your product
through interactive prototypes until everything is as best as can be.

User testing - Getting some hands on the product is an important step to see
how the users interact with the product.

UI Design - Adding your brand to the product, colors, style and overall feel.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. Making sure everything
looks and works correctly is important. I can work with your developers or on
my own to make the product a reality.

-

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a senior/lead DevOps with 15 years experience tuning & hosting web
applications and I'm on the lookout for the next challenge.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancer thread.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2016-11@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
whataretensors
SEEKING WORK - Denver, Colorado or Remote

We are two consultants with over 10 years professional experience each.

Full stack development experience includes a variety of languages and
frameworks.

Areas: Data pipelining, Backend, TDD, Frontend, Machine Learning, Databases

Tools: Node, Python, Ruby, Rails, Docker, Serverless, Vue, React,
Tensorflow/ML

Email me at martyn.garcia at gmail.com to find out more

------
grennis
SEEKING WORK, Atlanta, GA or Remote

I am a specialist at Android. I have been working independently building
Android apps for the past 3 years. I have built apps for startups and
established Fortune 500 companies. I have a lot of experience re-creating an
existing iOS app in Android while also adapting it to the design and flow that
Android users expect and will feel comfortable with. If you have an iOS app
and need an Android app, contact me. If you have an existing Android app that
needs a UI overhaul to update and modernize, fix performance or stability
issues, let me know. If you want to build something new and cool, let's talk.

    
    
      Website: http://innodroid.com
      Email: greg@innodroid.com
      Stack overflow (top 5% Android):  http://stackoverflow.com/cv/grennis
      Github: https://github.com/grennis

------
misiti3780
SEEKING FREELANCER(S):

Math and Pencil | New York, NY | Onsite or REMOTE | Fulltime | Frontend
Engineer, React.js/Redux
[http://www.mathandpencil.com](http://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small boutique consulting company with employees in
NYC/Buffalo/DC/St. Louis looking for 1-2 front-end engineers on a 3-6 month
contract (probably more, but for now, let focus on 3-6). You will be working
directly with me.

Requirements:

\- you can work full-time US based working hours for the next 3-6 months

\- ES6 !!!!

\- you have extensive experience building front-end web applications in react
/ redux / flow / webpack

\- testing using mocha / jest

\- you can provide some examples of code you have written

Bonus Points:

\- you know python (backend is Django)

\- you live in/around NYC (i dont really care where you live, but it would be
nice to work together at least a few times a month)

\- experience building applications on EC2

\- machine learning!

Please email me at joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (React, React Native,
Angular, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, Test Driven Development (TDD)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward! Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle (W11),
FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
thebiglebrewski
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in New York, NY

Web Developer with 15 years+ experience. Mostly comfortable with PHP/WordPress
or Ruby/Sinatra/Rails stacks, but am learning React fast. Also comfortable
with Backbone.js, jQuery, and JavaScript in general (yes I know about this and
prototypes hehe).

I've also built arduino and Raspberry Pi and love working with APIs, not to
mention was one of the first developers in the Amazon Voice Services (AVS)
betas, so hit me up if you need Amazon Alexa Skills. Finally, I've recently
built many Slack bots so I'm definitely comfortable building you a bot.

Portfolio and resume: [http://zfeldman.com](http://zfeldman.com) Agency
website: [http://zachfeldman.nyc](http://zachfeldman.nyc) Contact: zachfeldman
(at) gmail com

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Chicago 
      Remote: Yes
      Email: t.lekkas@practalis.com
    

Technologies: Django/Python, some pandas/Numpy, some sklearn/ML.

Looking for contract/part-time (up to 30 hours/week) work. Technical
experience is mainly in web development (building & deploying applications.)

------
tclancy
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Seacoast, NH

Experienced full-stack developer with a history of working on projects of all
sizes, in a team or as a sole developer and architect. I mainly do back-end
work in Python/ Django but am happy in a number of languages and am coming up
to speed on Elixir/ Phoenix as an alternate platform. Recent projects include
a couple of Internet of Things platforms and a large-scale MOOC. I'd love to
help you with any step of your project, defining requirements, designing a
solution and implementing it.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/7376](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/7376)
[https://github.com/tclancy](https://github.com/tclancy) tclancy@gmail.com

------
jeffwilder
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA or remote - available ~20 hours a week Freelance
full stack developer with over 15 years experience. My last full time role was
leading technology for a medium sized advertising agency. Working with very
large brands to help bring digital marketing concepts to life. I've lead
various e-commerce initiatives from creative implementation to platform
selection and supply chain integration.

Technologies: Angular, React, Vue.js, Node.js, PHP, MySQL, AWS, Cordova,
Wordpress, Drupal, Demandware (certified developer)

I'm filling a portion of my time with freelance while I build out my own
product. Would be open to barter type relationship if you have things you can
offer my to help my product.

Portfolio available at [http://jeffwilder.com](http://jeffwilder.com) jeff @@
sargentlabs.com

------
vsergiu
SEEKING WORK - Dublin, Ireland. Remote

I am a freelance consultant working remotely from coffee shops around the
world. I am experienced in refactoring spaghetti code and building and
launching MVPs. I love to write solid scalable code , but also be involved in
the overall product design, marketing and pre-launch, launch and post-launch
strategy.

I am a full stack developer, but prefer working with PHP (Symfony 2 and
Laravel) as a server side tech or using Firebase with Angular or Ionic. I am
also the creator of the Firebase newsletter
([http://bestoffirebase.com/](http://bestoffirebase.com/)).

I am flexible and quick learner. My main motivation is launching successful
companies so I will not accept projects that I can not deliver a solid ROI.
You can contact me via:

Email: sergiovariu@gmail.com or Skype: mythriel.dan

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour /dot/ com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts),
[http://alexmaslakov.com](http://alexmaslakov.com) (blog)

======================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
gem
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK

Remote OK: Yes

Front-end developer specialising in Cordova-based (Phonegap) apps. Typically I
help build MVPs or improve the performance of existing apps. I'm looking for
short-term contracts at the moment.

CV: [https://gearoid.me/about/](https://gearoid.me/about/)

Email: hn@gearoid.me

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: css, html5, javascript, python, react, angular, backbone, node.js, hapijs, express, webpack, grunt, gulp
      Resume: Please ask, will send
      Email: charles@geuis.com
      Github: https://github.com/geuis

Hey everybody! I'm the creator of Helium ([https://github.com/geuis/helium-
css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css)) and
[https://jsonip.com](https://jsonip.com). I'm a lover of all things javascript
and building great products for users. Open to full time positions if they're
local to San Francisco, and short and long term contracts local or remote.

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Ottawa, Canada or Remote

I’m a web UI engineer based out of Ottawa with over a decade of experience,
contributing to the front-end development and UI design of the clients I work
with.

I’m looking to work with more companies that need help from a
designer/developer hybrid. I’m farily tool/language angonistic but JavaScript,
React, Node, npm ecosystem and Ruby on Rails are what I work with the most.

I’ve worked with alumni from Y Combinator, Techstars and FounderFuel. I’ve
worked on battle-tested products used by Apple, Facebook, Google and many
others. Everyone has seen measurable success after working with me. You should
join the club! I’d love to hear about your team and product, so let’s get in
touch.

All my vitals are at [http://eswat.ca/](http://eswat.ca/)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK Remote (Based in Baltimore, MD)

(Taking clients for 2017 and later only.)

Get more users, customers, or leads for your B2B tech product or service.

I help businesses meet customer acquisition goals for their technical products
or services. Whether you need faster growth, more revenue, greater ROI, lower
acquisition costs, higher retention, or more efficient marketing operations, I
can help.

Past and present clients include:

\- Multinational telecom company

\- NoSQL DB (acquired by Apple)

\- Ops monitoring software

\- Recurring billing platform

\- Leading enterprise data science platform

\- Mobile advertising platform

\- Leading ecommerce platform

\- And more...

Far more technical and effective than your typical marketer; I deploy code and
can talk shop with engineers and data scientists just as well as with
marketers.

Think you could use my help? Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more
at [http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co).

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and DevOps.

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API, socket.io

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js, Gulp.js, Git, AWS, S3, CloudFront

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a recent task management
app that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK | Remote preferred or Dallas, TX

I've created several apps that help with hearing problems, and recently I've
worked on apps for large sports organizations.

Right now, I am working on an Uber-like app in Swift, a real estate related
app in Swift, and a few others. I'm open to helping out with existing apps,
helping startups create a mobile app MVP, create an industrial remote
monitoring solution, or something IoT related.

Skillset: iOS, Objective C, Swift, Android, Python, Flask, embedded systems
(bare metal microcontroller stuff), IoT, industrial automation

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655) Contact: tyler
at bxtel.com www.bxtel.com

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
sbader
SEEKING WORK - NYC Metro and Remote

I’m a full stack developer, with a strong design sense, that has worked with
small startups and large companies to build iOS, OS X, and web applications. I
have proven experience taking products from idea to launch, as well as
improving existing products. I have a knack for learning new languages and
frameworks, but I’ve worked with these previously:

\- Swift and Objective-C for iOS and OS X

\- Ruby (with Rails and Sinatra), PHP, and Node.js on the server side

\- Javascript, jQuery, Sass, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, and Browserify on the
front end

[https://scottbader.org](https://scottbader.org)
[https://github.com/sbader](https://github.com/sbader) scott@melodyroad.com

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER - Cambridge/Boston or Remote

\---Seven League Products---

Seven League Products is a consulting firm focused on helping companies move
from the first version of their web/software product to a version that can
scale indefinitely with their growth potential. We've built tools that support
millions of users.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
    
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
    
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
    
      - preferred software technology stacks
    
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
    
      - anything else!

------
intellegacy
SEEKING WORK: Remote/(BOS or NYC)

iOS developer, discount rate, specialize in MVP

Good day! I'm an iOS Developer looking for my first-ever freelance project.
I've built several personal apps using the latest versions of Swift and
Firebase, and am looking to build out my freelance portfolio by helping you
build your app idea.

I have used Facebook login, Parse, Firebase, and am up to date on the best iOS
libraries to use for projects which will make your app look like it costs
hundreds of thousands of dollars, only your app will be a ton cheaper!

I don't have a portfolio yet, but that means you get me at a cheaper rate..
contact me (makthrow@gmail.com) with your proposal and we can negotiate from
there.

I look forward to hearing about your projects. Thanks~

------
eplanit
SEEKING WORK

Location: California

Remote Work: Yes

Embedded Software Engineer, presently for In-Vehicle Infotainment (IVI)
systems, with knowledge and experience from firmware to bootloader, kernel,
and application framework (esp. U-boot, Linux, and Android). Wide-ranging
experience solving challenges in areas of board bringup, device drivers
(creating, adapting, debugging), framework customization, solving
performance/resource issues, testing and validation. Experiences span Product,
R&D, and Factory Automation contexts.

Have worked extensively across geographies, cultures, and time zones.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
thomas-73410b1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-thomas-73410b1)

------
gawenr
SEEKING WORK - remote or Paris, France

Embedded Systems & full-stack developer. C, C++, Python, Go, Lua, PSQL, MySQL,
Linux, Distributed Systems, Security, IoT, ...

Former CTO and co-founder of Lima
([https://meetlima.com](https://meetlima.com)).

GitHub: [https://github.com/gawen](https://github.com/gawen)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gawenarab](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gawenarab)

More info about me: "My life as a Git
"([https://github.com/Gawen/life](https://github.com/Gawen/life))

Email: g@wenarab.com

------
bkovacev
SEEKING WORK // REMOTE preferred, will relocate // Any timezone.

Full stack developer with 5 years of experience.

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, REST, Django Rest Framework, MySQL, NoSQL,
mongo, redis, javascript, jQuery, Angular, bootstrap, HTML, CSS, datastore,
AWS, Heroku, EB, Google App Engine, GAE

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/borkopolo](https://linkedin.com/in/borkopolo)

Github: [https://github.com/bkovacev](https://github.com/bkovacev)

I'm available for 30+ hours a week.

If there's a match, or you would like to consult/talk about a project -
contact me at borkopolo+hn [at] gmail [dot] com

------
webjac
SEEKING WORK - Orlando, Fl or Remote

I'm a UI UX & Product Designer & web developer looking to help companies with
their digital products or ideas.

I'm glad to provide you my expertise of 12 years creating digital products
with beautiful, attractive UI Design.

List of the skills I have:

\- Design: Photoshop, Sketch, Mobile UI/UX Design, Web / SAAS App Design,
Wireframing, User Research, Presentations (PP or Keynote).

\- Management: Agile methodology, Product Development, Project & Team
Management

\- Development: WordPress, HTML5, CSS, PHP, jQuery.

I'm great working with teams: I’m professional , focused, motivated and
constantly giving my best to achieve our goals. I'm also fun, passionate and
more than just a designer.

------
alaskamiller
SEEKING WORK - Remote or SF Bay Area

20 years experience in Silicon Valley working at small startups, fruit
company, and an alphabet company. I handle digital for you, let's talk!

Want a prototype to test out your idea? $4,000 and I can create Sketch design
files, Flinto prototype files, along with custom branding.

Want an iOS app in Swift? Want an Android in Java? Or want React Native app
with Parse or Firebase backend that can compile into both? Let's talk.

Want a Facebook Messenger, Skype, Slack, or SMS chat bot with backend service
integrations to book tickets, take payments, or trigger your workflow? Let's
talk.

Find me here: [https://jw84.co](https://jw84.co)

------
ttam
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Europe

Product Manager for Hire

Need help managing and improving your product? Stress no more, I'm here to
help you.

I'll work with you and your team doing things like polishing the product,
defining and prioritizing new features, analyzing usage and getting user
feedback.

More details here: [http://constantbetasoftware.com/2015/12/02/hire-
me.html](http://constantbetasoftware.com/2015/12/02/hire-me.html)

Visit my Product Management blog:
[http://constantbetasoftware.com/](http://constantbetasoftware.com/)

Email me at: contact@constantbetasoftware.com

------
jontas
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote Expert full stack web developer with
experience building and running large websites with millions of users and
processing millions of dollars in transactions. Author of several open source
WordPress plugins with thousands of users. Expert in PHP, MySQL,
JavaScript/Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Laravel, Kohana, Symfony),
System Administration (security, load balancing, replication, AWS). Also
experienced with Java, Python, Ruby on Rails. Plenty of references from happy
clients and dozens of high profile projects in my portfolio. Email address: my
HN username @ gmail

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or remote

We, paren, are a small consultancy based in SF. We've worked with top startups
backed by YCombinator, TechStars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders
ourselves and understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help
with creating prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture.

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Technologies: Frontend: React+Redux, Angular 1, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML,
Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis,
Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

Other Skill: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom
editor plugins.

Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume.pdf)

Email: mail+hnfl@vivekgupta.com

P.S. Open for fixed price and hourly price projects

------
ang
SEEKING WORK - SF - REMOTE OK

===============================

Product designer looking for freelance / contract product design work,
previously a product designer on Square Cash– did contract prototyping and
design work for Apple before that. I also build my own apps (iOS/Mac/Django).
One of my apps held #1 in the Mac App Store for over a week.

    
    
        Relevant Design Skills:
    
        - Motion Design
    
        - Interaction Design
    
        - Product Design
    
        - Visual Design
    
        - Prototyping
    

Check out my personal page here: [http://aaron.ng](http://aaron.ng)

Email: hi@aaron.ng

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, Angular, Node.js, JSON,
Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
ss108
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or Los Angeles

I am a full-stack, primarily back-end, developer who has worked for a couple
startups in LA at very early stages. As such, I have experience contributing
on the product/project management side and a "get it done and just ship it"
scrappy mentality. Primary technologies: TypeScript/NodeJS, React, C#, Python.

[https://github.com/ss108](https://github.com/ss108)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-
saeed-9335553a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-saeed-9335553a)

------
lazerwalker
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NY/SF

Experienced web and iOS designer/developer. I've done a little bit of
everything and everything related to native iOS apps and single-page web apps,
but you're going to get the most bang for your buck if you're looking for:

* Rapid prototyping — I can help you get to an MVP quickly!

* Help whipping your codebase / engineering practices into shape (I'm ex-Pivotal Labs)

* Building native iOS apps using novel interactions or use of on-device data sensors such as geolocation/motion

[http://lazerwalker.com/hireme](http://lazerwalker.com/hireme)

hireme@lazerwalker.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Over 10 years of programming experience. Kind of work I am looking for:

\- Automation & Data scraping
[[https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/5a5kw3/for_hire_le...](https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/5a5kw3/for_hire_let_me_help_you_to_become_productive_by/)]

\- Web Development in PHP, Laravel, Rails, SLIM, Symfony, Flask etc.

\- Chrome Extension Development

\- API Development & integrations

\- Systems integration

Check my profile and other details at:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

Contact: kadnan @ gmail

Thanks

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK - Lithuania, EU - Remote

I'm an expert Python/Django and Javascript developer with 12 years of
experience. I have a strong systems administration background.

My Github profile is
[https://github.com/msamoylov](https://github.com/msamoylov) and my blog is
[https://samoylov.tech](https://samoylov.tech)

I’m an experienced developer with

* 12+ years in Python

* 12+ years in JavaScript

* 12+ years in SQL

* 12+ years in Linux server administration

* 10 years in Django

* 4 years in MongoDB

* 2 years in Swift

* 3 years in AngularJS

* 1 year in React

* Less than a year in Elixir and Phoenix

My focus still lies in Python and Django, but I do pretty much Swift work,
too.

------
kylemathews
SEEKING WORK | remote or onsite | San Francisco, CA

Seeking projects pushing static sites to their limits. Offline, Service
workers, AppShells, PWA, etc. Working fulltime on my open source project
Gatsby
([https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby](https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby)) and
am looking for people who want to build with it.

See also my blog post [https://bricolage.io/gatsby-open-source-
work/](https://bricolage.io/gatsby-open-source-work/)

------
dpkendal
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote or Berlin, Germany)

Abecedary Limited

We’re looking for someone to help us integrate SAML authentication into a
Python/Flask web app (as a Service Provider, wanting to authenticate against
IdPs). There is already a full authentication system in-place — all that needs
doing is integration with SAML-based SSO.

Knowledge of Python or Flask is not needed but extensive experience of SAML —
and, ideally, the UK Access Management Federation and/or comparable schemes
around the world — will be needed.

Expected completion within 1–2 weeks.

Contact <hiring@greensdictofslang.com>.

------
coffee667
SEEKING WORK - BW, Germany or remote

I'm full stack developer with 10 years experience, specializing in Python
(Flask/Django/Tornado), Javascript (Backbone/Marionette), NoSQL
(MongoDB/RethinkDB), SQL (PostgreSQL/MySQL), infrastructure (AWS, Docker/rkt).
Occasionally I make cross-platform C++ projects too.

I'm looking for freelance, remote, jobs. Send me an email
(light.particle[at]yandex.com) or read more at
[http://alexadotlife.com](http://alexadotlife.com)

------
up_and_up
\------------ ------------ ------------

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

* Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

* Advanced Ruby on Rails product development, React and Backbone JS development, and Sys/Devops at a reasonable rate

* MVP's for innovative products and startups

* Maintain and refactor legacy apps

* Performance and Security audits

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

\------------ ------------ ------------

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sysadmin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below.

Here are some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
RickS
SEEKING WORK (DESIGNER) - Remote Only (Seattle possible)

I'm a product designer with a decade of experience building web and mobile
products for SMBs, GovTech, and FinTech, in that order.

Here's my work: [http://livemethoddesign.com/](http://livemethoddesign.com/)

Happy to help with anything related to your brand or product, whether it's
polishing existing UI/UX or making sure your pitch deck is rock solid. Can
also do motion, interactive prototyping, etc. Try me.

email: rick @ above domain.

------
pryelluw
SEEKING WORK, USA or REMOTE

I have previous working experience with the following technologies:

Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, Angular, Wordpress, PHP, amongst others.

I have experience in the ecommerce, edtech, data extraction, API, and auto
sales market.

Why you should email me and introduce yourself:

I have a vast network of contacts in the tech world. If I can't help you, then
I probably know someone who can. Send me a little intro about you and your
project. Lets work together to meet your goals.

 _Note:_ No recruiters or agencies, please.

How to contact me:

pr@yelluw.com

@pryelluw Twitter / Snapchat

PS. I don't offshore or subcontract work. :)

------
dpac56
SEEKING WORK: Facebook Marketing, Email Marketing/ Paid Customer Acquisition
for Digital Startups Remote: Yes Working with e-commerce, Mobile App Startups
for digital marketing & User growth strategy(specializing in Facebook
Marketing). Skills: Facebook Marketing, Email Marketing, Funnel Creation for
digital products. Technologies: Seeking work for digital marketing, but I have
done projects in Swift, Mobile App Design (Sketch 3), UI/UX Design Contact me:
deepak@withstartups.com

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) I am a senior full-stack developer and
DevOps/infrastructure engineer.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/React, Java, Healthtech/HL7, Chef,
Jenkins, AWS

GitHub: [https://github.com/crwohlfeil](https://github.com/crwohlfeil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil)

You can get in touch with me at crwohlfeil@gmail.com

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Remote or New York.

Looking for windows developer with experience in windows development for a
time tracking app.

WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

Please mail: thomas.petersen@gmail.com

------
StreamBright
SEEKING WORK

Location: Earth

Remote: yes

Expertise: Cloud, DevOps, Machine Learning, Big Data, Data Science

Technologies: Ansible, AWS, scikit-learn, Jupyter, Hadoop

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iszukacs](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iszukacs)

Email: hello@streambrightdata.com

I am looking for clients in the US for our growing team. We successfully
delivered projects in the cloud/devops space to US clients through 2016,
mostly startups in SF. Referrals are available from current clients.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product or a Facebook Messenger Chat Bot for
a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK. I'm a web and mobile designer.

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
Normal_gaussian
SEEKING FREELANCER - Winchester, Hampshire, UK or Remote

Telemetricor Limited

Looking for designers for our product brochures, user manuals, and reimagining
our websites.

We are currently focusing on a radio based camera for crime prevention in
rural areas. Which needs manuals, brochures, and a more polished website with
analytics.

If you can solve any of our three problems please send an introduction and
portfolio to contact@telemetricor.com, and we will get back to you promptly

------
max93
SEEKING WORK -REMOTE or Europe or Hong Kong or China

Engineering: routing/computer vision/machine learning/artificial intelligence

Skills: python/javascript/flask/nodejs/opencv/sql/jquery/aws/other common libs
in py&js and some new algorithms developed by myself

more info: [http://maxng.me/index.html](http://maxng.me/index.html)

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* Architecture and code reviews.

* One-time engagement for technical feasibility study and product scoping.

* App maintenance.

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
mikkel
SEEKING WORK (Denver; Remote) Full Stack senior engineers

We are a dev shop with two senior developers that have been using Ruby since
2005. We attended the first Rails conf and have a decade of experience
developing full stack solutions. Code examples available upon request.

We <3 bootstrappers and startups. Email me at mikkel[at]255bits.com Keywords:
Ruby, Devops, Docker, Node, React, CouchDB, SQL, Rails

------
tharshan09
SEEKING WORK - Fullstack Web Developer - Go, ReactJS, AngularJS, Django,
Python

location: Toronto, ON

Experienced fullstack Python/Django developer. I have worked on applications
large and small. I have modernised legacy applications. I have experience
leading a team and delivering results on time.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://tharshan.me](https://tharshan.me)

------
dotnick
SEEKING WORK

I'm a full stack Android app developer building beautiful and functional
Android apps for companies around the world.

I specialize in context/location aware apps.

Website: [http://nicknicolaou.me](http://nicknicolaou.me) Github:
[https://github.com/dotnick](https://github.com/dotnick)

------
rabidvermin
SEEKING WORK - Remote prefered, Montreal based.

Full stack developer with 15 years experience, specializing in Python and
Django (10 years). Also: Javascript, Angular, jQuery, AWS, Big Data, Linux,
SQL, perl, PHP

[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-
ross-52234b1b](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-ross-52234b1b)

admin (at) grsites (dot) com

------
kioku
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Europe

Web and mobile developer, my focus is on helping you create your product.

My last long running project was a cross-platform app that was built using
Angular, Ionic, Python, Flask, Celery, MariaDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, FreeBSD.

Web - [http://www.claudiu-ivan.com/](http://www.claudiu-ivan.com/)

Email - contact [at] claudiu-ivan.com

------
bepolite
SEEKING WORK

Location: Cameroon

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Laravel, AngularJs, jQuery Datatables, Git, Rails, Agile
Methodologies

Resume:
[https://cloud.openmailbox.org/index.php/s/kve4w2jhKNISias](https://cloud.openmailbox.org/index.php/s/kve4w2jhKNISias)

email: hello@arnold.cf

------
adamowen
MARKETER SEEKING WORK

Location: REMOTE (Based in UK)

Expertise: PPC (Google AdWords) - Keyword Research, New Account Setup, Audits,
Ongoing Optimisation, Reporting

Email: hn@adamowen.co.uk

I'm a 21 year old marketer with over 3 years' experience working on SEO, PPC
and copywriting. I'm Google AdWords certified and focus on increasing
conversions.

------
afaik
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in Belfast, UK

Android Developer with 3+ years experience. Can work with Kotlin or Java. I
also have experience with Rails and Django.

Portfolio + Resume: [https://dscottpi.github.io/](https://dscottpi.github.io/)

Contact: dscott304@gmail.com

------
Insalgo
SEEKING WORK | We were working for TechStars startups

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Expertise: VR and Mobile apps

Technologies: Mostly iOS, Android and Unity

Website: [http://www.insalgo.com](http://www.insalgo.com)

Email: contact@insalgo.com

We are fluent in creating stores, audio guides, plugins, tools, VR
applications, logic games and games for kids.

------
chatmasta
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from USA, currently in Europe)

Offering a unique, unusual, but useful set of skills:

\- Scraping: Lots of experience in creating high volume, high speed scrapers
for any data source, whether on the web or in an app (after reverse
engineering it).

\- Reverse engineering: Experienced reverse engineering iOS apps, whether to
gain insights into the protocols used, identify how an app is doing something,
or review the security of your own app.

\- Proxy servers: Need a custom setup of proxy servers for scraping? I can
help. I have relationships with multiple data centers and can get you cheap
deals on IP addresses. I can also setup custom rule-based proxies (i.e. rotate
IP every minute, change IP based on header, auto-solve CAPTCHA, route through
Tor, etc)

\- Cloud architect: Experienced with both AWS/EC2 and Google Cloud. Especially
good at setting up AWS VPC.

\- parse-server: I maintain the python library for parse-server
([https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy](https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy)),
and have also setup parse-server multiple times on AWS, google cloud, and
locally.

\- VPN setup: Need a VPN for personal use or your business? Need a VPN to
connect to your VPC? Or maybe some custom networking logic? I can help.

\- fullstack dev - For the right project I am interested in fullstack
development, but prefer scopes limiting development time to a few weeks.

\- API integration in Python or nodejs - experience with stripe, PayPal,
Amazon SES, various others.

\- server setup / general sysadmin - very experienced with the most common
server stacks, including Nginx, docker, redis, and others. If you need a
production server setup and are feeling lost, I can help you.

Skills: Python (flask, bottle), Javascript (node, express), Bash, MySQL,
Postgres, Mongo, parse-server, squidproxy, docker, redis, zeromq,
html/css/basic frontend JS, nginx, haproxy, dns

Platforms: AWS/ec2, google cloud, parse, digitalocean, bare metal

Github:
[https://github.com/milesrichardson](https://github.com/milesrichardson)

LinkedIn (out of date):
[https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1](https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1)

Email: milesrichardson@gmail.com

------
1vn
SEEKING WORK - Fullstack Web Developer - Go, ReactJS, PHP

location: Toronto, ON

Experienced fullstack Go/Reactjs developer, love building products from start
to finish.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Reactjs, PostgresSQL, SASS

Resume/CV: [https://www.ivanzhang.ca](https://www.ivanzhang.ca)

------
splix
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

Rust developer for core blockchain development (Ethereum Classic).

Rust, Go, Linux, Data Structures and Algorithms, Distributed Systems, Security
& Crypto, Networking, Open Source

Please email at igor@artamonov.ru with your CV and Github link

------
skonz
SEEKING WORK Bali Remote: yes I'm a Data Analyst specializing in data driven
marketing for startups. Social media, Adwords, Seo, Tableau, Power BI, google
analytics, SQL, SAS and R.

You may contact me on my website: soniabuckley.com

------
matthall28
Seeking Work

Location: Vancouver, BC Canada (PST)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, AngularJS (1 + 2), VueJS, Ionic, Cordova/Phonegap

Resume/CV: [http://matthewhall.ca/](http://matthewhall.ca/)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

------
softwarerero
SEEKING WORK | remote or onsite | Paraguay

Full stack with Meteor, Node.js, CoffeeScript, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis

Profile: [http://softwarerero.com/](http://softwarerero.com/)

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
atixid91
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Technologies: * PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter

* MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery

* Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

* Javascript, Jquery, html

Workflow: Git/Subversion, Composer, NPM

Work exp: 4 years PHP developer (Full-time)

Email: ndixita@gmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER

Seeking a freelance visual/user experience designer To design mobile
(iOS/Android) screens. For an existing app.

2-4 weeks. Gig. (Could be longer) as needed.

Prefer NYC

Remote: Possible (based in USA)

adamqureshi at gmail

------
hncurator
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Content curator. Available to work on projects (app, blog, newsletter or
other) part-time, piecemeal or as needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
DeveloperPanda
SEEKING WORK

My & my wife provide data entry services through our website -
DataEntryFactory.com

If there is anything I can help with please let me know.

------
eibrahim
sorry to self promote, but if you are JS person, try www.hirejs.com and let me
know if you run into any issues - emad@hirejs.com

Thanks.

